# RGB code for transparency?? :oS



## C0B01

Hello,

Was wondering if anyone here knew of a RGB code that makes transparency?
I've read something about using CSS scripts with an alpha channel ( such as #ff0000,0.5 ) But this isn't useful as I want to use it on myspace, and they do not allow css scripts where I want it... they only give option to change the RGB value, was wondering if anyone knew of a RGB code that was transparent?  

Thanks guys, :winkgrin:


----------



## grizzly_uk

Well transparency is merely a lack of colour. Simply do not input a hexadecimal code and whatever is underneath the element will show through.


----------



## C0B01

Tried it already.. doesnt work as there is already a default RGB code, and you need to add one to overide the original...


----------



## gamerman0203

to my knowledge there isn't such a thing


----------



## v-six

if you want a transparent image for the web, you need to use a .png. Only problem is you need to do a bit of extra tweaking to get it to work on all platforms, since not everything supports it yet. (That's where the alpha channel comes in... you have to use a hack to feed it to only the browsers that should be getting it). Since you're limited in what you can do with myspace, I'm not sure what to tell you. Hopefully when IE 7 goes into full distribution this won't be an issue anymore.Here's what your css would normally look like... 

#overlay {
background-image: url(images/overlay.png);
}

* html #overlay {
background-color: #000;
background-image: url(images/blank.gif);
filter: Alpha(opacity=80);
}

P.S. I don't really recommend using browser specific hacks, as things are always changing, but if you can't use php make things work, sometimes you're stuck with no options.


----------



## grizzly_uk

C0B01 said:


> Tried it already.. doesnt work as there is already a default RGB code, and you need to add one to overide the original...


I don't understand that, why can't you just delete the 6 characters from the source code. Are you using a WYSIWYG editor of some sort that does not allow editing of the code?


----------



## E-Liam

Hi,

you can do it with a transparent GIF image. Both Photoshop and GIMP (and probably all the others as well, although I haven't used them) allow you to start an image with a transparent background. Simply incorporate that into the image. I did a quick test here..

http://www.liamsworld.org.uk/transtest.html

you can drag the square over the background, just to show that the image really is transparent, and not a filled in square. You don't need to worry about any of that coding for the page, as that's purely for demonstrating the effect. It's purely the image design you need to concentrate on, so let us know exactly what you'd like to do, and we'll see what we can come up with.

The transparency gif works in IE6, Avant, Firefox and Opera. It should probably work in Safari, Netscape! and any others that you can think of, but I don't have them at hand to test. :winkgrin: 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## v-six

E-Liam said:


> Hi,
> 
> you can do it with a transparent GIF image. Both Photoshop and GIMP (and probably all the others as well, although I haven't used them) allow you to start an image with a transparent background. Simply incorporate that into the image. I did a quick test here..
> 
> http://www.liamsworld.org.uk/transtest.html
> 
> you can drag the square over the background, just to show that the image really is transparent, and not a filled in square. You don't need to worry about any of that coding for the page, as that's purely for demonstrating the effect. It's purely the image design you need to concentrate on, so let us know exactly what you'd like to do, and we'll see what we can come up with.
> 
> The transparency gif works in IE6, Avant, Firefox and Opera. It should probably work in Safari, Netscape! and any others that you can think of, but I don't have them at hand to test. :winkgrin:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Liam


I think they're going for an opacity. Maybe I read it wrong?


----------



## E-Liam

Hi,



> I think they're going for an opacity.


Oh, I just had a play with a semi-opaque layer doing the same thing, and it doesn't work.. :4-dontkno I'll have to have a play a bit later on. 

Cheers
Liam


----------

